# API Fungus Cure - okay for plants?



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow - Cotton Mouth really took over my 2 guppies super fast! Yesterday, they were happy and showed no signs of illness. Today, when I came home from lunch, the female had passed away and the male was very sick with Cotton Mouth. My 2 gouramis, 2 cories, S. algae eater and otto are all doing fine and healthy. 

Anyways, so I made an emergency trip to the aquarium store without doing any research on treatments. I felt like there was no time. The guy there highly recommended API Fungus Cure over everything on the shelf. He said it was fast acting and it will keep it from spreading. I rush back home, take out the filter (instructions say to), dumped the first dose in and go to work. Come back this evening to see the male didn't make it. I didn't think he would.

But now I have this major green cloudy water. It looks like a huge algae bloom or like the whole tank is all antifreeze. Surely...the cloudy water alone can't be good for my plants! 

I started looking up this stuff. The active ingredients are Victoria Green B and Acriflavine. Some sites say that Acriflavine will kill your plants. Other sites say it is safe for your plants. I dunno who to believe! Do you have any thoughts? Do I need to panic and take all my plants out with a quickness?

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sharper,

I have used it in my tanks from time to time and had no bad results. It is not the most effective fungus remedy, but it was all that was available at 10:00 at night!


----------



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

so your plants were okay with the meds and cloudy water?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sharper,

Yes, no damage to the plants as a result of the green, hazy water. I dosed as directed.


----------

